
Amazon opens physical bookshop in Seattle - 55555
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/2/9661556/amazon-books-first-physical-bookstore-opening-seattle
======
ColinWright
Same story, multiple sources, no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10501831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10501831)
(bbc.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10500357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10500357)
(businessinsider.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10500350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10500350)
(geekwire.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10500197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10500197)
(fortune.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10498754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10498754)
(theverge.com)

~~~
greenyoda
Also: Same story, with some discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10496234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10496234)
(seattletimes.com)

